# Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?



## AlexZander01 (30. Januar 2011)

Dieser Thred soll allen Junganglern sowie einsteigern helfen.
Hier möchte ich die sachen sammeln, die man unbedingt haben sollte um sinnvoll fischen zu können.
einfach nur das wichtigste und kein schnick-schnack!wie bissanzeiger für 500€
also seid kreativ und denkt bitte an alles


----------



## angelpfeife (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

Hi,
also da wären:
Rute(n)
Rolle(n)
Schnur/Schnüre
Gerätekasten
Kescher
Messer
Knüppel
Lösezange
Maßband
verschiedene Vorfachhaken und Drillinge zum Raubfischangeln
Posen
Grundbleie
Wirbel & Karabiner (gibts sowohl einzelnd als ach zusammenhängend)
Banksticks (oder andere einfache Rutenablagen)
Rutentasche
Einfache optische Bissanzeiger (wie z.B diese grünen Ringe) 
Perlen
Klemmbleie
Schnurstopper
Ködernadel
Stahlvorfächer
bei bedarf ne box mit nen paar Kunstköder

So, dürfte für den Einstieg reichen. Im laufe der Jahre sammelt sich dann sowieso nen haufen anderes Zeug an|uhoh::q

PS: Ich übernehme keine Garanie dafür dass ich nix vergessen hab


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

Einen wirklich guten (Angel-)Freund, oder Mentor, der ihn einbremst, nicht alles auf einmal zu wollen. Gehen lernt man nicht, in dem man sofort losrennt. Aber keine Sorge. Mit dieser Form der Ungeduld werdet ihr auch noch nach Jehrzehnten kämpfen!


----------



## carphunter1678 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

angelpfeife du hast die köder vergessen


----------



## riecken (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

Moin würde ma sagen 
1 Rute mir 20-60 WG (Spinnrute) geht auch als grund rute.
Dazu eine 3000/4000er und ne 30er mono.
1 Feeder rute so 100 WG  Geht zum posen angeln/Grund
2500/3500 rolle mit 25/28 Mono.

Würde ich als ruten nehmen


----------



## angelpfeife (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> angelpfeife du hast die köder vergessen


Ist ja wohl selbstverständlich oder? Hab ich extra weggelassen weil man die ja eh vor jedem mal Angeln gehen neu holen muss

@Andal: Dass ist wohl der wichtigste Punkt|uhoh: Gerade am Anfang wenn man noch kaum Erfahrungen hat schreit das Tackleäffchen am lautesten:q


----------



## Ruff Raider (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

Hallo zusammen,also das Tackeläffchen schreit bei mir auch ganz laut ich bin Wiedereinsteiger und möchte am liebsten alle bereiche direkt abdecken,Raub-und Friedfisch,finde jeden Tag neu sachen die ich mir kaufen möchte,aber ich denke ich werde erstmal die Messe in Lingen abwarten,vielleicht kann man da ja das eine oder andere Schnäppchen machen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Pat 79 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

In der Liste fehlt noch etwas ganz wichtiges das man leider nicht für Geld kaufen kann :

Ruhe und Geduld, und das in Massen

Schlieslich fängt man eben nicht jeden Tag einen dicken Fisch.

#6


Gruß pat


----------



## carphunter1678 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Ist ja wohl selbstverständlich oder? Hab ich extra weggelassen weil man die ja eh vor jedem mal Angeln gehen neu holen muss


 

warum wie ich das erste mal angeln war,war ich so aufgeregt das ich glatt den köder vergessen habe :q


----------



## welsstipper (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

ähm nen angelschein vielleicht ??? ich habe mit gebrauchten sachen vom flohmarkt und alten sachen wie ruten und rollen von meinem onkel angefangen und habe fast immer meine fische gefangen. es muß wirklich nicht das teure zeug sein, was einfaches aber qualitativ gutes reicht vollkommen, klar ist schwierig sowas zu finden aber es ist möglich. einfach mal im bekanntenkreis nach fragen da gibt es meistens was abzustauben. ich zum bleiststift habe etliches an angelzeugs dem verein zukommen lassen um den nachwuchs angler erst einmal zuermöglichen rein zu schnuppern. ist schließlich nicht jedermans sache stunden lang am wasser zusitzen und auch mal mehrere tage ohne einen biss zuverharen. ist schließlich das real life und nicht irgend eine computer simulation


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

Dieses Tackleäffchen ist bei mir im Moment, es wird ja langsam Saison, ein ausgewachsner Silberrücken, der mir mit Orkanstärke ins Ohr brüllt!


----------



## AlexZander01 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

ihr habt alle recht...
also ich bin mit einer hochseerute^^ angefangen. damit kann man auch sehr gut posenfischen betreiben.dann hab ich mir irgendwann eine grund/feeder von lidl und eine match von aldi...das reicht.und ja eine hechtrute+rolle für 20€. die hat sogar schon einen 8 pfünder karpfen ohne probleme gedrillt
und ja das wichtigste ist natürlich gedult...als ich angefangen hab bin ich 10 mal ohne erfolg hingegangen aber ich hab es nie bereut ind heute fang ich auch meine fische auch wenn fast jeder mehr fängt als ich aber dann macht der fang auch noch glücklicher


----------



## Ruff Raider (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Dieses Tackleäffchen ist bei mir im Moment, es wird ja langsam Saison, ein ausgewachsner Silberrücken, der mir mit Orkanstärke ins Ohr brüllt!


:q Es gibt aber einfach auch zuviel Auswahl#d


----------



## carphunter1678 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

oder man guckt hier in AB in den kleinanzeigen vielleicht findet der TE da was passendes


----------



## AlexZander01 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

so finde wir sollten uns wieder dem wesentlichem dieses threads widmen.....

also ich hab mir auch ne carrie-all-tasche von lidl geholt. die ist super und man kann alles ordnen.
meinen kescher hab ich auch von lidl. damit kann man so ziehlich alles landen was so bis 10 pfund geht^^ und alles was drüber liegt? da würd ich auch ma ins wasser steigen


----------



## nExX (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

hm lidl und aldi! ganz ehrlich fände ich es keine gute idee dort angelzubehör wie z.b. ruten, rollen, kescher, zu kaufen! kauf dir lieber gleich etwas anständiges und dann hast du auch länger freude damit! was will man von ner rute+rolle für 20 euro viel erwarten? im schlechtesten falle gibt deine rolle beim drill auf und du kannst nichts anderes mehr machen, als deine schnur abzuschneiden!ein fisch wird mit nem haken im maul und 20 metern schnur daran, sicher nicht lange überleben! Beim Kescher bin ich mir sicher, dass er bei nem karpfen von 8 pfund sicher nachgibt, wenn es beispielsweiße die umstände nicht zulassen, dass du optimal kescherst! Wenn dein budget beschränkt ist, kauf dir lieber erst mal eine rute+rolle! dafür aber etwas einigermaßen anständiges. 

Allroundrute ca. 30-4 euro 
Stationärsrolle ca.30-40 euro

0.30 mono schnur
Stoper für Schwimmer
Schwimmer
Wirbel
4-8 Haken
Kescher
Hakenlösezange
Abhakmatte


Wenn du auf Raubfische Angeln möchtest, dann natürlich noch ein paar Kunstköder und ein Stahlvorfach!

Die Köder verstehen sich von selbst

So sachen wie ein Anständiges Taschenmesser, nen Klappstuhl usw. hast du ja vllt sogar schon zuhause und brauchst dir deswegen anfangs nicht kaufen.
Und nen knüppel kannst dir ja selbst bauen.Als Gerätekasten hab ich anfangs so nen ausgemusterten werkzeugkoffer von meinem dad genutzt. Der sah genauso aus, wie einer zum Angeln und war wesentlich billiger! Bekommst auch im Baumarkt!
Seh nur immer drauf, dass du nicht an der falschen stelle sparst!

Kann dir aber versprechen, dass dieses Zeug fürs Angeln, sehr sehr schnell immer mehr wird! Von dem zeug will und kann man einfach nicht genug haben;-)


----------



## riecken (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

Hmm also mit den Lidl sachen kann ich nicht ganz sagen...Habe z.b. eine Brandungs rolle für 30€ die ist top und macht ihr ding !1 set mit rute und rolle habe ich auch die rolle ist müll die rute muss ich sagen ist hammer für den preis..! 
Und mit dem Kescher schaffe ich eig.auch alles muss jeder für sich selbst wissen.


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

Was bisher genannt wurde sollte völlig ausreichen.
Aber kauf bloß keine teuren Sachen. 
Und kauf dir nicht gleich eine Karpfenrute, eine Hechtrute, eine Zanderute usw.

Eine Spinnrute mit z.B. 2,70 m Länge und Wg. 20 - 60 Gramm reicht für den Anfang. Für eine gute Rolle und Rute muss man nciht mehr als 70 € ausgeben. Aber die kleinen Sachen haben es in sich mit der Zeit.

edit:

Eine Angeltasche habe ich bestimmt ein halbes Jahr nicht gehabt.
Dann kamen immer die Sprüche wie Türkenkoffer und sowas.
Und heute Lernen diese Leute von mir weil ich wirklich so oft es ging am Wasser war und somit viel Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.
Ich bin auf mich stolz weil ich mir fast alles selbst beigebracht habe. Durch Bücher und probieren.

Also man sollte es auf keinen Fall am Anfang übertreiben.
Vielleicht liegt der Kram dann nacher nur rum wenn man vllt keine Lust mehr hat.


----------



## nExX (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*



riecken schrieb:


> Hmm also mit den Lidl sachen kann ich nicht ganz sagen...Habe z.b. eine Brandungs rolle für 30€ die ist top und macht ihr ding !1 set mit rute und rolle habe ich auch die rolle ist müll die rute muss ich sagen ist hammer für den preis..!
> Und mit dem Kescher schaffe ich eig.auch alles muss jeder für sich selbst wissen.



glaub dir gern, dass man mit dieser rolle etwas anfangen kann! nur gerade eben die rollen von solchen "sets" sind katastrophal!
denke aber, wenn man nicht senkrecht keschern kann wird sich der kescher sehr schnell verbiegen. lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren ;-)


----------



## flasha (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

Wie kann man behaupten das die Sachen von Lidl, Aldi usw. Schrott sind wenn man sie selber nicht hat? 

1. Der Kescher ist Klasse und super für Spinnangler die Strecken machen da er klappbar ist.

2. Die Rutentasche ist auch gut verarbeitet. Für den Preis gibt es nichts zu meckern.

3. Die grüne Tasche mit den Boxen ist ein Geheimtip! Werd mir davon noch Nummer 2 und 3 holen 

4. Von den Knicklichtern bin ich sehr begeistert. Hatte noch keinen dabei der ausgelaufen ist oder der nicht lief. Wird demnächst wieder en Masse gekauft 

5. Von den Freilaufrollen besitze ich nun die 3000 und 4000er. Echt schnieke Rollen und hab bis jetzt keine Mängel feststellen können.


Zurück zum Thema: Die Frage was man braucht wird einem doch bei dem Angellehrgang erläutert. Der Rest ist dann widerrum individuell. Man darf sich auch nicht von allen Seiten bequatschen lassen. Meist landen Dinge im Angelkasten die man teilweise nie benutzt. Mir geht's auch nicht anders  

Man muss sich anfangs die Frage stellen: Was will ich überhaupt machen?In Ruhe ansitzen? Oder doch lieber mit der Spinnrute Strecke machen? Usw.

Lg


----------



## nExX (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*



flasha schrieb:


> Wie kann man behaupten das die Sachen von Lidl, Aldi usw. Schrott sind wenn man sie selber nicht hat?
> 
> *Woher willst du das wissen? Mein Bruder brachte mir so ein ding und da blockierte die Kurbel nach dem ersten mal Angeln! und der erste eindruck ist nun mal der entscheidende!*
> 
> ...



War von meiner seite alles andere als böse gemeint! Nur hab ich die erfahrung gemacht, und der eindruck bleibt!

gruß armin


----------



## flasha (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

Waren nur weitere Beispiele. Der Kescher wird von mir meist zum Stipoen genutzt! Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme und gint genug Leute hier im AB die die selben positiven Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Aber: Selbst bei 50€ Keschern hat man teilweise Probleme mit "schweren" Fischen!

Thema Rollen: Es gibt auch teure Rollen die von vornherein Mängel haben. Habe mit meinen Lidl Rollen bis jetzt aber gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Böse Absichten unterstell ich dir nicht


----------



## Allround-Fischer (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

hi,
kommt drauf an´, auf welche art du fischen willst
wenn das klar ist kann ich mehr sagen
lg allround-fischer


----------



## AlexZander01 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

dies hier soll ja nicht so für mich da sein sondern vorallem für andere die vor der frage stehen.so das wäre geklärt
listen wir die sachen ma auf
1. anstitzangeln
2.spinnangeln


----------



## Allround-Fischer (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

kescher, rute ,rolle, schnur,.......
wie es schon welche gesagt haben. kommt halt drauf an welche art du anfangen willst
lg allround-fischer|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Sterni01 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

Ich hab vor über 40 Jahren mit einer Haselnußrute begonnen !
Ganz so primitiv muß es heute ja nicht sein, aber dass zu einer Grundausrüstung von nem Einsteiger eine Abhakmatte gehören muß, ist totaler Humburg! Soll ein Petrijünger die kleinen Rotaugen darin einwickeln ?  |uhoh:
Ich habe bis heute jedenfalls noch keine !


----------



## nExX (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Ich hab vor über 40 Jahren mit einer Haselnußrute begonnen !
> Ganz so primitiv muß es heute ja nicht sein, aber dass zu einer Grundausrüstung von nem Einsteiger eine Abhakmatte gehören muß, ist totaler Humburg! Soll ein Petrijünger die kleinen Rotaugen darin einwickeln ?  |uhoh:
> Ich habe bis heute jedenfalls noch keine !




Woher willst du wissen, dass er nur kleine rotaugen fängt? die dinger gibts für 10 euro und dass ist wirklich nicht die welt! muss jeder selbst wissen!


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

Ich komme diesen Sommer in mein 45tes Anglerjahr. Ich habe noch sie so eine Matte besessen, geschweige denn vermisst und ich habe noch jeden Fisch unbeschadet zurück ins Wasser gebracht, bei dem ich das wollte; also das wassern. Mit nassen Händen, oder direkt aus dem Kescher geht das problemlos. Man muss ja nicht jeden Fisch knutschen, befummeln, messen und wiegen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

Was sollte ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen....

*1.) Respekt vor der Natur, den Lebewesen im, am und um das Gewässer!! Dazu gehören auch andere Angler!*

*2.) Genug Hirn im Kopf um kein Tackle- und Markenjunkie zu werden;*

*3.) Noch mehr Hirn im Kopf um auch Jahrzehnte später nicht zu vergessen das er selbst auch mal ein Anfänger war und sein Wissen weiterzugeben.*

*Habe Feerdiiiiisch...*


----------



## AlexZander01 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

da sagen du sehr richtig
spass bei seite das oben genannte ist das wichtigste beim angeln


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

Enthusiasmus!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Enthusiasmus!




Ich dachte du sagst Bier.:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich dachte du sagst Bier.:m



#d#d#d

Die Jugend sollte sich eines enthaltsamen und gottesfürchtigen Lebenswandels befleißigen!|znaika:


----------



## moborie (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

Ich glaub,dafür ist es bei den meisten zu spät |wavey:


----------



## AlexZander01 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

Leute^^


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Die Jugend sollte sich eines enthaltsamen und gottesfürchtigen Lebenswandels befleißigen!




Ich gehe mal davon aus daß Du entweder am Sonntag (von wem auch immer|supergri) in die Kirche geschleift wurdest und Läuterung erfahren hast....

...oder von Ausserirdischen zu irgendwelchen Tests (|supergri) entführt und dadurch ein gottesfürchtiges Mensch wurdest...|muahah:




Nee- der allerletzte von dem ich einen solchen Spruch erwartet hätte, bist DU!
Dann schon eher in Prof.Tincas Richtung:m


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus daß Du entweder am Sonntag (von wem auch immer) in die Kirche geschleift wurdest und Läuterung erfahren hast....



Von wem Sten wohl alles schon geschliffen wurde... :q


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

Enthusiasmus ist gut... und noch etwas Leidenschaft in der Rute!


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

Vorsicht- Das wäre schon fast ein tatütata wert.|supergri


----------



## AlexZander01 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

koennte es unter umstaenden vielleicht sein dass ihr etwas(nur ein ganz klein bisschen offtopic seid ?????
kann aber auch sein dass ich mich irre^^
:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus daß Du entweder am Sonntag (von wem auch immer|supergri) in die Kirche geschleift wurdest und Läuterung erfahren hast....


 

Ich, Sonntag, in der Kirche? Das ist kaum möglich!
Die Zelebration des Tags des Herrn beginnt bei uns für gewöhnlich am Vorabend mit der rituellen Durchführung eines langwierigen Trink-und Rauchopfers in dessen Verlauf wir durch die umfangreiche Einnahme geistiger Elixiere und anderer sakraler Stimulanzien unserem Schöpfer gedenken, was dazu führt, daß der Gottesdiener in den frühen Morgenstunden mit unstetem Gang und entrücktem Blick, gewissermaßen vom heiligen Geist behaust, sein Lager zu erreichen trachtet, auf welchem er den siebten Tag in meditativer Einsamkeit und innerer Einkehr verbringen wird!


----------



## AlexZander01 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was sollte ein Jungangler und ein Einsteiger unbedingt besitzen?*

sehr melodramatisch ausgedrückt^^


----------

